# Stall in DunLaoghaire Market



## wishbone (27 Jun 2008)

Hi there, just wondering if anyone can tell me how much a stall is in say Dun Laoghaire/Blackrock/Sandyford/Marlay Markets.  And what kind of segments you can rent it in ie once a week at weekends or both days at weekends etc...Thanks


----------



## Purple (27 Jun 2008)

[broken link removed]


----------



## BetterBiz (27 Jun 2008)

These are different markets but might be useful [broken link removed]


----------



## wishbone (27 Jun 2008)

Thanks very much for that, I've had a read, and wonder if I'm taking it up incorrectly, it seems to be implying that the produce is local - are there markets where you can sell anything?  Say pottery, pictures - your own trade.  Thanks again!


----------



## Megan (27 Jun 2008)

This is the link to the Blackrock Market. It maybe more suitable to what you intend to sell. My daughter buys all her knitting wool from a stall their. Very high quality stuff. They started off at week ends but are there a number of days during the week as well. I have no connection to this market.


----------



## tommy80 (30 Jun 2008)

I'd check with other vendors at the market before you jump in though - my sister ran a stall  in one of the bigger markets and made very little money from it. Could be down to a number of factors of course, but the reality is that none of the non-food vendors seemed to do that well.


----------



## miselemeas (30 Jun 2008)

Full list of all car boot sales in Ireland, including venues and dates, can be found at
[broken link removed]


----------



## wishbone (1 Jul 2008)

Thanks everyone for your input.


----------

